# Too late to tie down?



## mojomon (Oct 8, 2006)

2 plants in an NFT system now one week into flower.  They shot up really quickly and at 6 weeks veg they were already over three feet.  Light is maxed out in height, and one of the plants is already very close to the bulb.
Have I waited too late to tie down/train the plants?  Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

MoJo


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude never too late to take care of damage control. I'd be tyin them down...
That long of veg always = huge plants. do what ya gotta do. 

If its the first stretch you have another. They should get taller one more time before packin on the buds.


----------



## KADE (Oct 8, 2006)

Thas the best part about lst... no stress, no wait times for performance... and can be done at anytime.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Mojomon, wow! You did let those puppies grow tall!

LST can still be done, but you'll have to use extreme care in tying over the tops. I use the big fishing pyramid weights with the tie hole at the top. Tie a string to the weight and gently bend over the tops with only a very slight amount of pull. Each day, you can pull it over just a tad more. I use a piece of dowel rod with a cut in one end. Each day, I wrap another few times around the rod and then cinch the string into the end cut to hold it. This moves the plant top a little at a time until it's where I want it.

With the height you've grown, it'll take a week at least to get the tops over far enough without breaking the stems. Be very, very careful, man.

Good luck to you man. Let us see how it works out, ok?


----------

